# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Çlirimi i Frymës

## Matrix

Çlirimi i Frymës






Te dashur bashkebisedues,

po mundohem te sjell te perkthyer nje liber i cili ben fjale per Procesin e Clirimit te Frymes. Autori i ketij libri quhet Watchman Nee. Me eshte dukur interesant dhe po mundohem ta sjell pjese - pjese

Origjinali quhet:
"Release of the Spirit!"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Parathenie:*

Ne leximi e ketij doreshkrimi, kemi ngelur te impresionuar nga mesazhi i tij i gjalle, i cili ka nevoje te ndahet me te tjere, me ata qe kerkojne Zotin dhe duan te jene kanalet e Jetes se Tij. Ne rast se dikush do lexoje pak nga ky liber do shohe se Watchman Nee deshironte me zjarr qe Kisha te njohe thellesite e Zotit te Saj, qe njerezit e Zotit te jene vazhdimisht te frytshem ne Ate, qe Ai te gjente sado pak interferim ne ne dhe qe Ai te lirohet plotesisht nepermjet *FRYMES* sone te cliruar. 

Sigurisht, kjo eshte ora kur fusha e betejes eshte ne *SHPIRTIN* tone!Nderkohe qe Zoti mundohet te punoje nepermjet Frymes se zgjuar, Satani kerkon te punoje nepermjet Jetes Natyrale te shpirtit, e cila nuk eshte sjelle akoma nen kontrollin e Frymes! 
Ne punen e tij shumevjecare me bashke-punetoret e tij, vella Nee, ka pare nevojen e domosdoshme te *THYERJES*. Ai sikur ndihej i pranishem mes shume punetoreve te skenes fetare te sotme, duke ndjere se sa e domosdoshme eshte thyerja per punetorin e krishtere. Ndoshta ka shume qe nuk jane te pergatitur per kete doze kaq te hidhur te ketij ilaci frymor, perseri ne besojme se ndoshta dikush, megjithese me gjykim dhe inat, do ta pranoje qe thyerja e fuqive shpirterore eshte e domosdoshme perderisa Fryma njerezore eshte krijuar e tille qe te shprehe Jeten e Zotit Jezus. 
Te dashur, ne jemi te bindur qe ceshtja e thyerjes reale para Zotit, eshte nevoja e madhe e kesaj ore qe afron. Dikush ka thene drejt se Zoti perdor per lavdine e Tij, ata sherbetore qe jane thyer plotesisht. Sigurisht qe kur nje ene e bukur alabastre merr the carje, era e parfumit clirohet dhe e mbush dhomen me freski dhe arome te kendshme.

Eshte madheshtore kur ne shohim se ky mesazh perhapet. Ne besojme se ky mesazh do te arrije ne te gjitha pjeset e Trupit te Krishtit dhe do te realizoje nje clirim te Jetes se Tij, nepermjet shume kanaleve qe po presin pikerisht per kete fjale qe te kuptojne nevojen e tyre. Qofte keshtu per Lavdine e Tij te perjetshme!

Lexime nga Shkrimi:
Jn. 12:24 Heb. 4:12-13 Jn. 4:23-24
1 Cor. 2:11-14
2 Cor. 3:6
Rom. 1:9; 7:6; 8:4-8
Gal. 5:16,22-23,25


*Prezantim* 

Ne menyre qe lexuesit te kuptojne kete liber, ndoshta mund te kene nevoje per disa shpjegime:

Se pari, ne duhet te mesohemi me terminologjine qe perdor vella Nee.
Ai ka zgjedhur te quaje Frymen e njeriut, *NJERIU I BRENDSHEM.* 
Ai quan Shpirtin, *NJERIU I JASHTEM* , dhe trupin, *NJERIU SIPERFAQESOR*.  
Duhet te kuptojme gjithashtu se ne Projektimin fillestar te njeriut, Zoti e zgjodhi Frymen e njeriut te jete vendi i Tij i banimit. Keshtu pra, Fryma e Shenjte, duke u bashkuar me Frymen e Njeriut, krijon nje unitet i cili qeveris Shpirtin. Dhe Fryma, se bashku me Shpirtin e perdorin Trupin si mjet te shprehuri.


Se dyti, kur Watchman Nee flet per shkaterrimin e Shpirtit, duket sikur ai perdor nje fjale shume te ashper sikur ai te mendonte nulifikimin e Shpirtit. Ne fakt thelbi i mesazhit te tij e shpreh qarte se Shpirti, ne vend qe te funksionoje i pavarur duhet te behet nje vegel, ose organ i Frymes. Keshtu pra, eshte pikerisht kjo pavaresi e Shpirtit qe duhet shkaterruar.  T.A. Sparks ka theksuar qarte:
"Ne duhet te jemi te kujdesshem qe te kuptojme faktin se Shpirti eshte roberuar, skllaveruar, erresuar dhe helmuar me interesin vetjak. Ne nuk besojme se ai eshte dicka qe duhet te shkaterrohet ose asgjesohet ne kete jete. Kjo do ishte nje forme e asketizmit budist.  Po keshtu, nje shprehje e tille, s'eshte vecse nje forme e okultizmit dhe Spiritizimit te njeriut. Natyra jone eshte ne Shpirtin tone!
Dhe nqs natyra goditet ne njeren ane, ajo merr hak ne anen tjeter!
Ky eshte pikerisht rreziku me shume njerez nqs ata vetem e njohin thyerjen (por nuk e kane shijuar)
Ka shume diference midis jetes se nenshtrimit dhe jetes se sherbimit. Nenshtrimi, pafuqishmeria dhe sherbimi i Krishtit ndaj Atit, nuk ishte nje jete e shkaterrimit te Shpirtit, por e pushimit dhe e gezimit! Skllaveria, perkundrazi eshte jetesa VETEM NE SHPIRTIN. Ne duhet te rishikojme idete tona mbi sherbesen, sepse po behet gjithmone e me shume e zakonshme qe sherbesa te shihet si skllaveri dhe roberi, kur ne fakt ajo eshte nje gje Hyjnore. Spiritualiteti nuk eshte nje jete e nenshtrimit. Ky kendveshrim eshte negativ. Spiritualiteti eshte pozitiv. Eshte JETE E RE. Jo si jeta e meparshme (ne mish) kur secili mundohet te behet zoti i vetvetes. "


Se treti, ne duhet te shohim se si shpirtrat jane goditur nga vdekja e Krishtit ne menyren qe ata mundohen te vete-qeverisin. Ashtu si Jakobi, pas prekjes se Zotit, e vazhdoi jeten e tij duke caluar. Kjo ilustron me se miri faktin se ne shpirtin e njeriut eshte regjistruar fakti se ai nuk mund te perdore veten si burim. 
Perseri T.A. Sparks shkruan: "Si nje instrument, Shpirti duhet te fitoje, duke u drejtuar ne rruget me te larta dhe te ndryshme te Zotit. Shume here shpirti  permendet ne Shkrim si dicka mbi te cilen ne mund te ushtrojme autoritet. Psh:
"Me durimin tuaj do te fitoni shpirtrat tuaj." (Lk. 21:19)
"Ju i keni pastruar shpirtrat me bindjen tuaj ndaj se Vertetes" (1 Pet. 1:22)
"Fundi i besimit tuaj, madje dhe shpetimi i shpirtrave tuaj." (1 Pet. 1:9)

Se fundi,ne kete liber ne do shohim se perse W.Nee insiston qe Shpirti (Njeriu i jashtem) duhet te thyhet, sepse vetem keshtu mund te jete i gatshem per t'u perdorur nga Fryma. T.A. Sparks thote:
"Ne se ne jemi te afte ta kuptojme ose jo, fakti eshte se nese ne jemi duke vazhduar me Zotin plotesisht, te gjitha fuqite shpirterore per te njohur, kuptuar, ndjere dhe bere, do te shkojne drejt nje fundi. Dhe ne do te qendrojme ne njeren ane, konfuze, te coroditur, pa ndjenja dhe te pafuqishem. Me pas, nje tjeter gje e re, Hyjnore, menyre te kuptuari, kontrolli dhe energjie do qendroje para nesh dhe do na beje te ecim perpara. Ne rastin e tille ne do u themi shpirtave tane:
"Shpirti im, rri i qete para Zotit!" (Psa. 62:5): 
dhe: "Shpirti im, eja me mua te ndjekim Zotin" 
Por, cfare gezimi dhe fuqie ka atehere kur shpirti pranon t'i dorezohet Frymes.Urtesia me e larte dhe lavdia me e madhe shfaqet hapur. Atehere ne mun dte kendojme si Maria:
"Shpirti im e madheron Zotin dhe Fryma ime gezohet ne Perendine, Shpetimtarin tim" (Lk. 1:46). Fryma KA, shpirti BEN! 

Keshtu pra, ne kete plotesi gezimi, shpirti sillet nga vdekja dhe erresira per te mesuar per Lartesite dhe Thellesite ne te cilat e drejton Fryma!" 


Keshtu, pra sa me shume t'i afrohemi fundit te ketij libri, aq me shume do kemi kuptuar sekretin e jetes se frytshme me Ate. Mos bini nen tundimin qe kane disa per te urryer shpirtrat e tyre, por qendroni te forte ne Fryme, keshtu qe shpirti te mund te fitohet, te shpetohet dhe te sherbeje me plotesine e gezimit. Zoti Jezus ka planifikuar qe ne te gjejme qetesine per shpirtrat tane dhe kjo vjen nepermjet BARRES se Tij, simbolit te Bashkimit dhe Sherbeses. Atehere ne kuptojme se si shpirtrat tane gjejne vleren e tyre te madhe ne sherbese dhe jo ne drejtim. 
Me vertete, per sa kohe qe shpirti eshte i pathyer, ai deshiron te jete zot. Nepermjet Kryqit, ai behet nje sherbetor shume i dobishem!

(Vazhdon)

----------


## marcus1

I dashur Matrix,

Me behet shume qefi qe po e poston kete liber ne gjuhen Shqipe ketu ne forum. Eshte nje nga librat me te bukur qe une kam lexuar nga vellai kinez W. Nee. Jam i bindur qe do tregohet shume interes per te lexuar kete liber, por nga ana tjeter jam perseri i bindur se do jene te paket ata qe do ta kuptojne me te vertete ashtu si akoma edhe me te paket (nese do kete me te vertete ndonje) qe do munden ta kuptojne ne fryme ate liber dhe jo ne mendje. Gjerat qe kuptohen me mendje sado qe te na ngazellejne, shume shpejt harrohen, ndersa ato qe kapen ne fryme behen ushqim i vertete per shpirtin e besimtareve. 

Duke e mbyllur dhe duke te inkurajuar qe ta vazhdosh postimin e ketij libri deri ne fund, do thoja se vendi me i pershtshem per te perjetuar Krishtin te plote ne fryme, eshte Kisha. Ajo qe kam kuptuar gjate kesaj kohe qe qendrova me kishen, eshte se kisha vret mendjen e njeriut dhe rrit frymen. U shtofte sa me shume fara e atyre njerezve qe do jene gati te sakrifikojne mendjen e tyre, per t'u rritur ne fryme. Amen. (ndofta keto fjale jane te veshtira per t'u kuptuar nga ata qe nuk e kane perjetuar kishen, por te lesh menjeane mendjen e forte qe mund te kesh, per hir te Krishtit, eshte shume me e veshtire se sa te lesh menjeane nje mekat te dukshem, dhe kjo gje realizohet me mire se kudo ne nje kishe organike.)

----------


## Matrix

*KAPITULLI I*

*RENDESIA E THYERJES*

Lexim nga shkrimi: Gjoni 12:24; Heb. 4:12-13; 1 Kor. 2:11-14; 2 Kor. 3:6; Rom. 1:9; 7:6; 8:4-8; Gal. 5:16, 22-23, 25

Heret a vone, nje sherbetor i Zotit zbulon qe vete ai eshte ngarkesa me e madhe ne punen e tij. Heret a vone ai e kupton se njeriu i brendshem nuk perputhet me njeriun e jashtem. Njeriu i brendshem synon ne nje drejtim, ne te njejten kohe qe njeriu i jashtem synon ne drejtimin e kundert. Ai zbulon qe njeriu i jashtem, nuk mund te jete subjekt i udheheqjes se Frymes, dhe nuk mund te ece sipas kerkesave me te larta te Zotit. Ai zbulon se  ngarkesa kryesore ne punen e tij eshte ky njeri i jashtem, i cili e shtyp ate dhe nuk e lejon te ushtrohet frymerisht. Cdo sherbetor i Zotit duhet te ushtrohet frymerisht, te shohe pranine e Zotit ne frymen e vet, te njohe Fjalen e Zotit ne frymen e tij, te preke rrethanat njerezore ne frymen e tij, te shprehe Fjalen e Zotit nepermjet frymes se tij, dhe te shijoje dhe preke zbulesat hyjnore ne frymen e tij. Akoma me shume, shtypja e njeriut te jashtem e ben te pamundur qe ai te perdore frymen e tij. Shume sherbetore te Zotit jane krejtesisht te papershtatshem per vepren e Zotit, sepse ata nuk kane pasur te bejne me Zotin ne nje menyre themelore. Pa kete menyre, ata jane krejtesisht te pakualifikuar per ndonje veper hyjnore.  Gjithe ekzaltimi, zelli, lutjet e zjarrta jane te kota. Vetem kjo menyre themelore e bashkepunimit me Zotin eshte menyra e vetme qe ne te jemi vegla te pershatshme per Zotin.

*NJERIU I JASHTEM DHE NJERIU I BRENDSHEM*

Tek Romaket 7:22 thuhet, "Sepse une kenaqem me Ligjin e Zotit sipas njeriut te brendshem." Pra njeriu yne i brendshem kenaqet ne ligjin e Zotit. Tek Efesianet 3:16 gjithashtu na thuhet: "te forcohemi me fuqine nepermjet Frymes se Tij ne njeriun e brendshem." Tek Korinthianet 4:16 Pali gjithashtu thote "Ndonese njeriu yne i jashtem shkon ne shakterrim, njeriu yne i brendshem riperterihet perdite" Bibla e ndan qenien tone ne NJERIUN E JASHTEM dhe NJERIUN E BRENDSHEM. Zoti banon ne njeriun e brendshem, dhe njeriu jashte ketij njeriu te bashkuar me Zotin, eshte njeriu i jashtem. Me fjale te tjera, fryma jone eshte njeriu i brendshem, ndersa personi qe te tjeret kontaktojne eshte njeriu i jashtem. Njeriu i brendshem e vesh njeriu e jashtem si nje rrobe. Zoti ka vendosur Vetveten, Frymen e Tij, Jeten e Tij, dhe Fuqine e Tij ne ne, ne njeriun tone te brendshem. Jashte njeriut tone te brendshem eshte Mendja jone, Emocionet dhe Vullneti. Jashte ketyre te gjithave eshte Trupi yne, Mishi yne.

Ne menyre qe nje njeri te punoje per Zotin, njeriu i brendshem duhet te clirohet. Problemi kryesor me shume sherbetore te Zotit eshte qe ky njeriu i tyre i brendshem nuk mund te thyeje njeriun e tyre te jashtem. Ne menyre qe njeriu i brendshem te clirohet, duhet ta thyeje kete njeri te jashtem. Ne duhet te jemi te qarte qe pengesa kryesore ne punen tone eshte vetvetja jone, jo gjerat e tjera. Nqs njeriu yne i brendshem eshte i burgosur, i kycur brenda, fryma jone eshte e mbuluar dhe nuk clirohet lehtesisht. Nqs ne nuk kemi mesuar te thyejme njeriun e jashtem me frymen tone, ne nuk mund te punojme kurre per Zotin. Asgje nuk na shtyp ne ashtu si njeriu yne i jashtem. Nese vepra jone do jete ose jo efektive varet nga fakti ne se Zoti ka thyer njeriun e jashtem dhe njeriu i brendshem te jete cliruar nepermjet kesaj thyerje. Kjo eshte nje ceshtje thelbesore. Zoti duhet te cmontoje njeriun tone te jashtem ne menyre qe t'i hape rrugen njeriut te brendshem. Sa me shpejt qe njeriu i brendshme te lirohet, aq me shpejt shume mekatare do te bekohen dhe aq me shpejt shume Kristiane do te marrin hir.

(Vazhdon)

----------


## Matrix

*VDEKJA DHE SJELLJA E FRUTEVE*

Tek Gjoni 12:24 Zoti Jezus thote:  "Persa kohe qe kokrra e grurit nuk bie ne toke dhe vdes, ajo ngelet vetem, por kur vdes, sjell shume fruta" Jeta eshte ne kokrren e grurit. Sidoqofte ka nje guacke perqark kesaj kokrre, nje guacke shume te forte. Per sa kohe qe kjo guacke nuk hapet, kokrra nuk mund te rritet.  " Perderisa kokrra te mos bjere ne toke dhe te vdese..." Cfare eshte kjo vdekje? Eshte veprimi i temperatures dhe lageshtise se tokes mbi kokrren qe con ne thyerjen e guackes. Kur guacka hapet, kokrra rritet. Prandaj, nuk eshte pyetja nese ka jete brenda kokrres se grurit, por nese guacka e jashtme eshte hapur. Vargu tjeter thote: "Ai qe e do jeten e vet (natyrale, ne shpirt) do ta humbase ate, por ai qe e urren kete jete ne kete bote do ta ruaje per jeten e perjeteshme" (v. 25). Sipas Zotit, guacka e jashtme eshte jeta jone, dhe jeta e brendshme eshte jeta e perjeteshme qe Ai shperndan. Ne menyre qe jeta e brendshme te shpertheje, jeta e jashtme duhet te humbase. Nqs ajo cka eshte jashte nuk thyhet, ajo cka eshte brenda nuk clirohet.

Midis gjithe njerezve ne kete bote, disa e kane Jeten e Zotit brenda vetes. Midis ketyre qe e kane kete Jete, ne mund te gjejme dy rrethana te ndryshme. Ne te paren, Jeta eshte e lidhur, e rrethuar dhe e kycur. Ne te dyten, Zoti ka hapur nje rruge dhe kjo Jete mund te lirohet. Problemi me ne sot nuk eshte se si te kemi Jeten, por si ta lejojme kete Jete qe te rrjedhe jashte nesh. Kur themi se Zoti duhet te na thyeje, kjo nuk eshte nje lloj filozofie apo doktrine. Qenia jone reale duhet te thyhet nga Zoti. Jeta e Zotit eshte plotesisht e afte qe te perhapet ne te gjithe boten. Sidoqofte,ajo eshte kycur brenda nesh! Zoti eshte plotesisht i afte qe ta bekoje Kishen, por Jeta e Tij eshte e burgosur, e zhytur dhe e bllokuar brenda nesh! Nqs njeri i jashtem nuk eshte thyer, ne nuk do jemi kurre nje bekim per Kishen dhe as qe mund te shpresojme se Zoti mund te preke boten me hir nepermjet nesh.

*NEVOJA PER TE THYER ENEN PREJ ALABASTRE*

Bibla flet per vajin prej nardi te paster. (Gjoni 12:3). Fjala e Zotit qellimisht perdor mbiemrin I PASTER. Eshte vaj prej nardi te paster, dicka krejtesisht frymore. Persa kohe qe ena prej alabastre nuk thyhet, ky vaj nuk mund te derdhet jashte. Eshte e cuditeshme qe shume njerez preferojne Enen prej alabastri. Ata mendojne se se ena eshte me e cmuar se vaji. Shume njerez mendojne se njeriu i tyre i jashtem eshte me i cmuar se njeriu i tyre i brendshem. Ky problem haset shume ne Kishe sot. Ne mund te vleresojme urtesine tone dhe te mendojme se ne jemi me superiore se te tjeret. Nje person mund te cmoje emocionet e veta dhe te mendoje se ai eshte me te vertete i mrekullueshem. Shume njerez cmojne vetvetet. Ata mendojne se jane me te mire se te tjeret. Ata mendojne se menyrat e tyre ekspresive, aftesite e tyre, mprehtesia e tyre, gjykimi i tyre, jane me te mire. Por ne nuk jemi mbledhesa antikuaresh, ne nuk jemi admirues te eneve prej alabastre. Ne jemi ata qe deshirojme fort aromen e vajit prej nardi te paster. Nqs pjesa e jashtme nuk thyhet, pjesa e brendshme nuk clirohet. Ne nuk kemi menyre tjeter per te vazhduar, dhe Kisha nuk ka menyre tjeter per te vazhduar. Ne nuk duhet te jemi me protektoret e vetvetes...

(vazhdon)

----------


## Matrix

(vazhdimi)

Shpirti i Shenjte nuk ka ndalur asnjehere se vepruari. Shume njerez mund te deshmojne se ky veprim nuk ka ndalur asnjehere tek ta.  Ata kane pesuar sprovim pas sprovimi, incident pas incidenti. Shpirti i Shenjte ka vetem nje qellim ne punen e Tij disiplinuese: Te thyeje dhe cmontoje njeriun e jashtem, ne menyre qe njeriu i brendshem te dale jashte. Por problemi me ne eshte se ne murmurisim sa here qe provojme pak veshtiresi, dhe ankohemi sa here qe provojme pak deshtim. Zoti ka pergatitur nje rruge per ne. Ai eshte gati te na perdore ne. Sa here qe dora e Tij eshte mbi ne, ne deshperohemi. Ose e kundershtojme Ate, ose ankohemi rreth gjithckaje qe sjell Ai. Qe nga dita qe jemi shpetuar, Zoti po punon tek ne ne shume menyra te ndryshme me qellimin e thyerjes se vetvetes. E dime ose nuk e dime ne, qellimi i Zotit eshte gjithmone te thyeje njeriun tone te jashtem.

Thesari eshte ne enen tokesore. Kush ka nevoje te shohe kete ene tokesore tuajen? Kisha ka nevoje per thesar, jo per ene tokesore. Bota ka nevoje per thesar, jo per ene tokesore. Nqs ena tokesore nuk eshte thyer, kush do ta gjeje thesarin qe eshte brenda? Zoti punon ne ne ne shume menyra te ndryshme me qellim thyerjen e enes tokesore, enes prej alabastre, guackes se jashtme. Zoti deshiron qe te pergatise nje rruge qe te sjelle bekimin e Tij ne bote, nepermjet atyre qe i perkasin Atij. Kjo eshte nje rruge bekimi, por eshte gjithashtu nje rruge e vulosur me gjak. Gjaku duhet te derdhet dhe plaget jane te paevitueshme. Sa e rendesishme eshte thyerja e ketij njeriu te jashtem! Derisa njeriu i jashtem te jete thyer, nuk mund te kete ndonje pune frymore. Nqs ne i jemi perkushtuar Zotit per sherbesen ndaj Tij, ne duhet te jemi te pergatitur per te qene te thyer prej Tij. Ne nuk mund te shfajesojme vetvetet ose te mbrojme vetvetet. Ne duhet ta lejojme Zotin qe ta thyeje njeriun tone te jashtem plotesisht keshtu qe Ai te mund te kete nje rruge te lire nepermjet nesh.

Ne te gjithe duhet te kuptojme se cili eshte qellimi i Zotit per ne. Eshte fatkeqesi qe shume njerez nuk e dine se cfare po ben Zoti ne ta ose cfare ka nder mend te beje. Duhet qe cdonjeri prej nesh ta dije se cfare synon Zoti per ne. Kur Zoti hap syte tane, shohim se cdo gje qe ka ndodhur ne jeten tone eshte kuptimplote. Zoti nuk ben asgje kot. Pasi ne kemi kuptuar se qellimi i Zotit eshte te thyeje njeriun tone te jashtem, ne do te kuptojme se cdo gje qe ka ndodhur tek ne eshte shume e rendesishme. Zoti po perpiqet qe te arrije nje qellim: Te thyeje dhe cmontoje njeriun tone te jashtem.

Shqetesimi me shume njerez eshte se perpara se Zoti eshte gati qe te levize qofte dhe nje gisht te vetem, ata tregojne shenja pakenaqesie. Ne duhet te kuptojme se  te gjitha eksperiencat tona, veshtiresite,  dhe sprovat nga Zoti jane per te miren tone me te madhe. Ne nuk mund te kerkojme per dicka me te mire, ato jane me te mirat. Nqs dikush shkon tek Zoti dhe thote: "Zot, te lutem me lejo qe te zgjedh me te miren",  une besoj qe Zoti do t'i thote atij, "Une te kam dhene me te miren. Ajo c'ka ti provon perdite eshte per te miren tende me te madhe" Zoti ka pergatitur cdo gje per ne me qellimin e thyerjes se njeriut tone te jashtem. Ne mund te perdorim plotesisht frymen tone vetem nqs njeriu yne i jashtem eshte thyer dhe fryma jone eshte cliruar...

(vazhdon)

----------


## Matrix

*THYERJA DHE KOHA*

Zoti thyen njeriun tone te jashtem ne dy menyra: Se pari ne nje menyre graduale dhe se dyti ne menyre te papritur. Zoti u jep disa njerezve nje thyerje te papritur ne fillim, te ndjekur nga disa thyerje graduale te mevonshme. Puna e papritur vjen e para dhe puna graduale vijon. Disa njerez te tjere, perballin situata te veshtira dhe probleme perdite. Pastaj nje dite, ata papritur marrin nje goditje te forte nga Zoti; ne kete rast, puna graduale vjen ne fillim dhe puna e papritur vijon. Keto jane menyra te ndryshme qe ne provojme zakonisht. Ose thyerja e papritur vjen e ndjekur nga puna graduale, ose e kunderta. Pergjithesisht, edhe me ata qe jane besnike, Zotit i duhet te shpenzoje disa vjet perpara se Ai te mbaroje kete pune thyerese. 

Ne nuk mund te reduktojme kohen qe i duhet thyerjes, por ne vetem mund ta zgjasim ate. Zoti e perfundon kete pune tek disa brenda disa vitesh, Perkundrazi, kjo pune tek disa te tjere nuk ka mbaruar as pas 10 ose 20 vjetesh. Kjo eshte ceshtje shume e rendesishme! Asgje nuk eshte me fatkeqe se te shperdorosh kohen e Zotit. Shume shpesh Kisha eshte e privuar nga bekimi per shkakun tone! Ne mund te lutemi me mendjen tone dhe te inkurajojme njerez me emocionet tona, por nuk mund te ushtrojme frymen tone. Zoti nuk mund ta perdore Frymen e vet qe te preke te tjeret me anen tone. Kur ne e vonojme punen, ne gjejme shume humbje. 

Nqs ne nuk i jemi perkushtuar Zotit ne te kaluaren ne menyre teresore, le ta bejme ate tani. Ne duhet te themi: "Zot, per hir te Kishes, per vazhdimin e Ungjillit, ne menyre qe Ti te kesh nje rruge, dhe per hirin e vazhdimit ne jeten time, une e dorezoj veten time pa rezerva dhe pa kushte ne doren Tende. Zot, une me kenaqesi e dorezoj veten ne duart e Tua. Une dua qe Ti te gjesh nje rruge qe te shfaqesh Veten nepermjet meje "

*KUPTIMI I KRYQIT*

Ne kemi degjuar per Kryqin per nje kohe te gjate. Ne mund te jemi shume familjare me te tashme, por cfare eshte Kryqi? Kuptimi i Kryqit eshte Thyerja e njeriut te jashtem. Kryqi e vendos njeriun e jashtem ne vdekje dhe thyerja hap guacken e jashtme. Kryqi shkaterron cdo gje te njeriut te jashtem. Ai shkaterron opinionet tona, metodat, urtesine, dashurine per veten dhe cdo gje. Sapo njeriu i jashtem thyhet, njeriu i brendshem clirohet dhe fryma aftesohet te funksionoje. Rruga para nesh eshte me te vertete shume e qarte. 

Pasi njeriu i jashtem eshte thyer, behet e lehte qe fryma te clirohet. Nje vella ka nje mendje brilante, ata qe e njohin e dine shume mire kete. Vullneti i tij eshte i forte dhe emocionet e tij jane te rezervuara dhe te thella. Por, kur te tjeret e takojne ate, ata e kuptojne se po prekin frymen e tij, jo vullnetin e tij te forte, mendjen brilante, apo emocionet e rezervuara dhe te thella. Sa here qe te tjeret shoqerohen me te, ata prekin nje fryme, nje fryme te paster. Ky njeri eshte i thyer. Nje moter eshte e shpejte. Cdokush qe e njeh, e ka kuptuar kete. Ajo eshte e shpejte ne te menduar, ne fjale, ne deklarime, ne te shkruar, dhe e shpejte qe te hedhe poshte ato qe shkruan vete. Por kur te tjeret e takojne ate, nuk prekin shpejtesine e saj, por frymen. Personi i saj eshte thyer. Thyerja e njeriut te jashtem eshte nje ceshtje shume themelore. Ne nuk mund te vazhdojme me dobesine tone gjithe kohen. Ne nuk mund te kemi te njejten arome pasi Zoti ka punuar me ne per 5 ose 10 vjet. Ne duhet qe ta lejojme Zotin qe te kete nje rruge nepermjet nesh. Kjo eshte kerkesa kryesore e Zotit ndaj nesh...

(vazhdon)

----------


## Matrix

*DY SHKAQE PER TE MOS U THYER*

Perse kaq shume njerez ngelen te pandryshuar dhe pasi mbi ta eshte punuar per shume vjet? Disa kane nje vullnet te forte, emocione te forta, ose mendje te forte dhe perseri Zoti mund t'i thyeje ata. Ka dy arsye kryesore qe shume njerez nuk jane thyer me gjithe kalimin e shume viteve.

Se pari, keta jane duke jetuar ne erresire. Ata nuk e shohin doren e Zotit. Zoti punon dhe thyen, por ata nuk e shohin qe Zoti eshte duke e bere punen. Ata jane miope dhe ata nuk jetojne ne drite. Ata shohin vetem njerez, mendojne qe njerezit jane duke i kundershtuar. Ose ata shohin vetem ambjentin, duke menduar se ai eshte shume i papershtatshtem. Ata fajesojne ambjentin. Zoti na dhente zbulesen qe te shohim doren e Tij. U gjunjezofshin dhe thencim: "Je TI. Kjo eshte nga TY. E pranoj." Te pakten ne duhet ta dime se dora e Kujt po vepron nder ne. Te pakten duhet ta njohim ate dore dhe te shohim se nuk eshte bota, familja jone apo vellezerit dhe motrat ne kishe qe po veprojne mbi ne. Ne duhet te shohim doren e Zotit. Zoti eshte Ai qe po vepron mbi ne. Ne duhet te mesojme nga Madam Gijon, qe e puthte ate dore dhe e vleresonte aq shume. Ne duhet ta kemi kete drite. Ne duhet te pranojme dhe besojme cdo gje qe Zoti ben. Ai nuk mund te gaboje kurre ne ato qe ben. 

Se dyti, nje person nuk thyhet sepse ai e dashuron vetveten shume. Dashuria per veten eshte nje pengese shume e madhe per thyerjen. Ne duhet t'i kerkojme Zotit qe te largoje gjithe dashurine  per vetveten prej nesh. Kur Zoti e largon kete dashuri, ne duhet ta adhurojme Ate duke thene: " Zot! Nqs kjo eshte Dora Jote, e pranoj nga thellesia e zemres." Ne duhet te kujtojme se gjithe keqkuptimet, ankesat, dhe deshtimet e kane origjinen tek nje gje e vetme:  Dashuria sekrete per Veten! Per shkakun se e dashurojme vetveten ne menyre sekrete, ne mundohemi ta shpetojme. Ky eshte nje problem i madh. Shpeshhere problemet lindin sepse ne mundohemi te shpetojme vetvetet. 

Ndoshta ju e dini se Zoti shkoi ne Kryq pa pire vere te perzjere me mirre.Por megjithate, shume shkojne ne Kryq pa deshire. Ata mundohen te pijne vere te perzjere me mirre si qetesues per dhimbjet. 
Por ata qe thone: "Kupen qe me dha Ati te mos e pi?", nuk do te marrin vere te perzjere me mirre. Ata mund te marrin vetem nje kupe, jo te dyja. Keta nuk kane dashuri per vetvetet. Dashuria per vetveten eshte rrenja e problemit tone. Dhente Zoti te na flase nje dite dhe te lutemi:  "Zoti im! Tani e di se cdo gje vjen nga Ti. Pervojat e mia te pese, dhjete apo njezet viteve te shkuara jane te gjitha nga Ty. Te gjitha keto gjera u bene vetem me nje qellim- qe Jeta jote te shfaqej nepermjet meje. Une kam qene budalla. Dhe nuk e kam kuptuar kete. Nepermjet dashurise per vetveten, kam bere shume gjera qe te shpetoj vetveten dhe keshtu kam humbur shume nga koha Jote. Sot e shoh doren Tende dhe me deshire e dorezoj vetveten tek Ty. E dorezoj veten ne doren Tende perseri."

----------


## Matrix

*DUKE PRITUR PLAGET*

Asnje person nuk eshte me terheqes se dikush qe ka kaluar neper nje proces thyerje. Nje person i ngurte dhe i mbushur me dashuri per veten behet terheqes pasi ai eshte thyer nga Zoti. Shikoni Jakobin ne Testamentin e Vjeter. Ai luftoi me te vellain qe nga momenti qe ishin ne mitren e nenes se tyre. Ai ishte nje person i pabindur, mendjemadh dhe mashtrues. Por ai shkoi mes shume vuajtjesh pergjate jetes se vet. Ne rinine e tij ai u largua nga shtepia dhe u mashtrua nga Labani per 20 vjet. Gruaja e tij e dashur, Rahela vdiq rruges per ne shtepi dhe djali i tij i perkedhelur, Jozefi, u shit. Shume vjet me vone, Beniamini u arrestua ne Egjipt. Zoti u mor me Jakobin vazhdimisht, dhe Jakobi pati shume fatkeqesi. Ai u godit nga Zoti vazhdimisht. Historia e Jakobit eshte nje histori e goditjeve nga Zoti. Pasi Zoti u mor me te, ai ndryshoi. Gjate viteve te fundit, ai u be nje person me te vertete transparent.Sa dinjitoz ishte ai ne Egjipt kur qendroi para Faraonit dhe i foli atij! Ne shtratin e vdekjes, ai adhuroi Zotin duke u gjunjezuar se bashku me njerezit e vet. Sa pikture e bukur qe eshte kjo! Sa te qarta ishin bekimet e tij tek femijet dhe niperit e vet! Duke lexuar fundin e historise se tij, ne nuk mund te mos biem ne gjunje dhe te adhurojme Zotin. Ketu eshte nje njeri i pjekur, nje qe e njohu Zotin. Pasi u punua me te per shume dekada, njeriu i jashtem i Jakobit u thye. Ne moshen e tij te shkuar ne shohim nje pikture te mrekullueshme. Te gjithe ne kemi dicka te Jakobit brenda nesh. Ndoshta me shume se sa nje grimce! Lavdi Zotit, Ai do te njeje nje rruge mes nesh. Dhente Ai qe njeriu yne i jashtem te jete thyer deri aty sa njeriu i brendshem te mund te clirohet dhe shfaqet. Kjo eshte e vlefshme, dhe kjo eshte rruga e sherbetoreve te Zotit. Ne mund te sherbejme vetem kur kemi arritur kete pike, dhe ne mund te udheheqim te tjeret tek Zoti dhe tek njohuria per Zotin vetem kur kemi arritur kete pike. Asgje tjeter nuk funksionon. Doktrinat dhe Teologjia nuk do te funksionojne. Njohuria e zakonshme biblike nuk na sjell ndonje fitim. E vetmja gje qe eshte e dobishme eshte qe Zoti te dale jashte nesh. 

Kur njeriu yne i jashtem eshte thyer, eshte punuar mbi te, dhe eshte perulur nga shume fatkeqesi, shenjat dhe plaget qe kane ngelur do te jene pikerisht vendet prej nga fryma do te rrjedhe jashte nesh. Kam shume frike qe disa vellezer jane shume te plote; ata kurre nuk kane provuar dhimbje dhe thyerje dhe keshtu nuk kane ndryshuar fare. Qofte i meshirshem Zoti ndaj nesh dhe na dhente nje rruge te drejte para nesh. Dhente Ai qe ne te shohim se kjo eshte rruga e vetme. Dhente Ai qe ne te shohim se gjithe goditjet qe ne kemi marre prej Zotit gjate dhjete apo njezet viteve te fundit jane per arritjen e vetem nje qellimi. Prandaj, ne nuk duhet ta urrejme punen e Zotit ne ne. Zoti na tregofte ne kuptimin e thyerjes se njeriut te jashtem. Derisa njeriu i jashtem te mos jete thyer, cdo gje qe ne kemi eshte ne mendje dhe ne realitetin e Njohurise dhe eshte e pa vlere. Zoti na dhente nje thyerje totale.


**************************************************  *******************

Ketu mbaron kapitulli i pare i ketij libri. Jane dhe tete kapituj te tjere qe hyjne ne thellesi te ceshtjes se thyerjes, ceshtje kjo e harruar komplet nga krishterimi modern, i cili gjithmone  e me shume synon perdorimin e mendjes per te kuptuar Zotin e vet.

Le te na tingellojne gjithmone ne veshe fjalet e Zotit tone:
"Perendia eshte Fryme, dhe kerkon te adhurohet vetem ne Fryme dhe ne te Verteten...Te tille jane adhuruesit qe kerkon Ati im..."



Do ju lutesha te gjithe atyre qe lexojne keto vargje nga ky liber, te japin mendimin e tyre. Pasi cdo mendim i juaji vellezer dhe motra, eshte i vlefshem....

----------


## marcus1

> =Matrix Ne mund te sherbejme vetem kur kemi arritur kete pike, dhe ne mund te udheheqim te tjeret tek Zoti dhe tek njohuria per Zotin vetem kur kemi arritur kete pike. Asgje tjeter nuk funksionon. Doktrinat dhe Teologjia nuk do te funksionojne. Njohuria e zakonshme biblike nuk na sjell ndonje fitim. E vetmja gje qe eshte e dobishme eshte qe Zoti te dale jashte nesh.





Sa te verteta jane keto fjale! Dhe sa pak degjohen ne ditet e sotme! Sa keq eshte per te te ardhur kur sot predikohet nje ungjill i kundert me ungjillin e Dhjates se Re. Sot na mesohet se Zotit mund t'i sherbejme shume mire me mjete njerezore, me mendjen tone, vullnetin tone, zgjuaresine tone, dhuntite tona etj. Te gjitha keto gjera do digjen si kashte diten e gjygjit. Dhe kur te shohim tere vepren tone te digjet brenda nje casti, per te cilen luftuam tere jeten tone, madje shpesh here duke luftuar dhe akuzuar te gjithe ata vellezer dhe motra qe ishin kundra nesh, duke menduar se ishin kundra vete Perendise, atehere do te na vije turp qe harxhuam tere jeten tone per dicka qe nuk kishte asnje vlere para syve te Perendise.

Mos valle duhet te pyesim veten tani sa nuk eshte vone se cfare na kerkon neve Ati qe te bejme. Une mendoj se Ai nuk na kerkon neve t'i sherbejme Atij, ai nuk na kerkon neve te shkojme dhe te ungjillezojme tere boten, ai nuk na kerkon neve te bejme vepra te mira ne menyre qe te kenaqim Ate. Nje dhe vetem nje gje na kerkon Ai neve, por qe eshte edhe gjeja me e veshtire dhe e pamundur per shumicen nga neve. Te vdesim ne Kryqin qe Ai na jep neve, ta pranojme kete kryq si bekimin dhe nderin me te madh qe ai na ben neve. Ti puthim doren dhe kemben te gjithe kryqezuesve tane, qofshin keta armiq, apo vellezer dhe motra. Kjo gje per shumicen nga neve (duke pefshire edhe veten time), eshte e pamundur. Jo se Ai nuk mund ta beje ne jeten tone, por e pamundur se ne kemi nje dashuri shume shume egoiste per veten tone. Ne e duam kaq shume mishin tone saqe erresohemi nga syte frymerore dhe nuk shohim se mishi yne eshte edhe pengesa me e madhe qe ai Thesar qe ne kemi ne qender te vetes sone te dale jashte nesh. 

Pac meshire o Perendi per mua dhe per te gjithe ata qe te duan Ty dhe u befte qe ne te biem ne kembet e Tua dhe te pranojme Kryqin tend si bekimin tone te vetem.

----------


## Matrix

*KAPITULLI II

PARA DHE PAS THYERJES*

Thyerja e njeriut te jashtem eshte nje eksperience themelore ne te cilen cdo sherbetor i Zotit duhet te kaloje. Zoti duhet te thyeje njeriun tone te jashtem, perpara se ne te bejme ndonje sherbim efektiv ndaj Tij.
Nje sherbetor i Zotit perballet me dy mundesi ne punen ndaj Zotit. Se pari, njeriu i tij i jashtem nuk eshte thyer kurre dhe fryma  etij nuk eshte derdhur kurre jashte. Fryma e tij nuk mund te clirohet dhe  keshtu asnje fuqi nuk del jashte tij. Vetem mendja ose emocionet e tij jane aktive.  Nqs ai eshte nje person i zgjuar, mendja e tij eshte aktive, nqs eshte nje person sentimental, emocionet e tij jane aktive. Kjo lloj pune nuk sjell ndokend tek Zoti.
Se dyti, eshte e mundur qe njeriu i tij i jashtem nuk eshte ndare ne menyre te qarte nga njeriu i tij i brendshem. Kur fryma e tij clirohet, pengohet nga mendja dhe emocionet e veta. Rezultati eshte nje perzierje dhe papasterti. Kjo lloj pune prodhon eksperienca te perziera dhe te papastra tek te tjeret. Keto dy rrethana e shtypin nje njeri qe te mos i sherbeje Zotit ne menyren e duhur.

*"ESHTE FRYMA QE JEP JETE"*

Nqs ne duam qe ta aktivizojme veten ne pune efektive, ne duhet te kemi nje njohuri te qarte te dickaje, te pakten njehere: " Eshte Fryma qe jep jete" (Gjoni 6:63). Nqs ne nuk e kuptojme kete gjate ketij viti, do duhet ta kuptojme vitin tjeter. Nqs nuk e kuptojme qe diten e pare qe besojme tek Zoti, do na duhet ta kuptojme shpejt ose vone, madje dhe pas 10 vjetesh. Shume njerez eshte e nevojshme qe te sillen ne fundin e vetvetes dhe te kuptojne kotesine e vepres se tyre perpara se te shohin kotesine e gjithe mendimeve dhe ndjenjave te tyre. Nuk ka rendesi se sa njerez mund te fitohen nga mendimet dhe emocionet tona, rezultati eshte i kote. Heret ose vone duhet te rrefejme:" Eshte Fryma ajo qe jep jete" . Vetem Fryma jep jete. Edhe mendimet dhe ndjenjat tona me te mira nuk mundin te japin jete. Nje njeri mund te kete jete vetem nga Fryma. Fjala e Zotit eshte gjithmone e vertete. Cfare jep jete, eshte Fryme.  Shume punetore te Zotit duhet te kalojne mes shume dhimbjesh dhe deshtimesh para se ta shohin kete fakt. Meqenese vetem Fryma jep jete, vetem kur kjo Fryme lirohet mekataret rigjenerohen dhe besimtaret ndertohen. Rigjenerimi eshte ceshtje e transmetimit te jetes qe rezulton tek te tjeret ne jete-marrje, po keshtu dhe ndertimi eshte rezultat i transmetimit te jetes dhe kjo shkakton tek besimtaret ndertim. Pa Frymen nuk mund te kete as rigjenerim as ndertim.

Ajo c'ka eshte interesante eshte se Zoti nuk ka per qellim qe ta ndaje Frymen e Tij nga fryma jone. Ne shume vende ne Bibel eshte e pamundur te thuhet nese fryma te ciles i referohen vargjet eshte fryma njerezore apo hyjnore. Edhe shume eksperte te greqishtes nuk mund ta bejne dot dallimin.  Pergjate shekujve, perkthyesit e Bibles, nga Luteri ne Gjermani deri ne perkthyesit e King James Version, nuk kane qene ne gjendje te dallojne cilat referenca ne Dhjaten e Re tregojne frymen njerezore dhe cilat ate Hyjnore. 

Romakeve 8 eshte ndoshta kapitulli me meshume referenca ndaj fjales "Fryme" . Kush mun dte thote se cilat nenkuptojne frymen njerzore dhe cilat ate Hyjnore? Kur perkthyesit e Bibles vijne tek Romakeve 8, i lene lexuesit te vendosin vete se cilat referenca tregojne frymen e njeriut dhe cilat Ate te Zotit.  Kur verionet angleze vijne tek fjala "Pneuma" disa perdorin "Fryme" me shkronje te madhe dhe disa me te vogel. Te gjitha versionet ndryshojne ne kete drejtim dhe asnje version nuk eshte autoritar. E verteta eshte se eshte e pamundur te ndash midis Frymes se Shenjte dhe frymes se njeriut. Kur ne marrim nje fryme te re, ne marrim Frymen e Zotit ne te njejten kohe. Kur fryma jone ringjallet nga gjendja e vdekjes, ne marrim Frymen e Shenjte ne te njejten kohe. Fryma e Shenjte banon ne frymen tone, por eshte e veshtire te ndash se Cila eshte Fryma e Shenjte dhe cila fryma jone. Ka dallim mes tyre, por ata nuk jane te ndare. Keshtu pra Clirimi i Frymes nuk eshte thjesht clirimi i frymes sone, por dhe i Frymes se Shenjte permes frymes sone, sepse te dy frymerat jane nje. Ne mund t'i ndjame ata si terma, por jo si fakte. Clirimi i Frymes eshte clirimi i frymes njerezore, por gjithashtu dhe i Frymes se Shenjte. Kur te tjeret prekin frymen tone, ata prekin dhe Frymen e Shenjte ne te njejten kohe.  Nqs ne u japim te tjereve mundesine te prekin frymen tone, ne duhet te falenderojme Zotin sepse ata kane mundesine te prekin Frymen e Zotit ne te njejten kohe. Ne fakt, fryma jone con Frymen e Zotit tek njerezit...

(vazhdon)

----------


## deshmuesi

Matrix e lexova me kujdes shkrimin tuaj, dhe vertet ka plot vizione te qarta. Do te desha te ndalem pak tek Fryma e Shenjte dhe besimtari i Krishtere.
  Shpesh here ne bibel hasemi me fjalen , "Njeriu frymor". Cfare do te thote te jesh frymor? Te krishtert duhet me patjeter qe te njohin plotesisht kete fakt ne vete jeten e tyre te krishtere.Te qenit njeri frymor, do te thote, te qenit i rilindur ne Krishtin Jezus. Vetem kjo krijese e re e krijuar simbas karakterit te Krishtit,  mund te quhet njeriu frymor.  Krijesa e re ne Krisht vjen permes rilindjes qe ben i krishteri. Por si rilindemi ne Krishtin Jezus? Kjo eshte nje peytejte fondamentale per cdo te krishtere. Rilindja tek i Krishteri nuk vjen as nga vajtja jote ne kishe, as nga religjioni apo tradita e krishter te ciles i perket. Po keshtu rilindjen nuk mund te ta japa as kisha dhe askush tjeter, pervecse Krishtit. BESA jone tek Krishti, ben te mundur qe ne te bashkohemi perjete me Krishtin. Por duhet thene se ky BASHKIM vjen vetem pasi ne kemi rilindur ne Krishtin JEzus. 
 Si rilinden i krishteri dhe si behet ai nje krijese e re ne karakter te Krishtit?
 Biseda e Jezusit me Nikodemin eshte nje deshmi shume e qarte rreth lindjes se besimtarit te Krishter. Jezusi i tregoi Nikodemit se, nese nuk LIND prej se lartmi, je i pafuqishem qe te shohesh( hysh)  mbreterine e Perendise. Me kete fakt JEzusi na tregon se, vetem krijesa e re e krijuar simbas karakterit te Krishtit, do te mund te HYJE ne mbreteri te Perendise. Nikodemi mbeti i shtangur nga ky mesim i Jezusit, pasi llogjika e njeriut e ka te veshtire te kuptoje mendjen e Perendise. Me poshte Jezusi i deshmoi Nikodemit se, dy jane faktoret permes te cilave i krishteri mund te rilinde si nje krijese e re  ne Perendine: "UJI" dhe "FRYMA" . 
 Perse UJI dhe FRYMA?
 Nder kisha ne shohim shume te krishter qe pagezohen, por thelbi i pagezimit nuk eshte thjesht ceremonia qe kryen i krishteri apo kisha. Thelbi i PAGEZIMIT eshte VDEKJA se bashku me Krishtin dhe ringjallja ne jeten e re. Pali kete fakt e sqaron me se mire tek romak:6:4. 
Une nuk mund te gjykoj askend ne pagezimin e tij apo ne ceremonite e pagezimt qe kryen kisha, pasi vetem syri i Perendise sheh plotesisht nese gjate ketij PAGEZIMI ky apo ai i krishtere, ka VDEKUR plotesisht me Krishtin dhe eshte ringjallur ploteisht me te ne jeten e re. Pyetja eshte: Po i Krishteri si mund te dalloje dhe te njohe plotesisht kete fakt ne vete te tij , nese  ka vdekur me Krishtin dhe eshte ringjallur ne jeten e re?  Shume te krishter shkojne drejt pagezimit (UJIT per te cilen Jezusi i tha Nikodemit), por a  kryejne plotesisht kete akt? Ketu ndahen disa doktrina, ku njera thote se, eshte uji ai qe me shenjterim shejnteron  te krishterin, dhe doktrina  tjeter thote se uji eshte thjesht nje simbol, permes te cilit simbolizohet varrosja e te krishterit me Krishtin. Une nuk kam qellim qe te merem me faktin se cila e ka drejt dhe cila e ka gabim. Per mua personalisht Pagezimi  ne thelb te tij ka, VDKJEN e te krishterit bashke me Krishtin dhe ringjalljen e tij ne jeten e re. Po keshtu pranoj se, e gjitha kjo eshte nje veper e kryer prej Zotit Krisht, ku njeriu me dorezimin e tij plot pendese, gjunjezohet para Krishti duke vdekur  se bashku me te ne kryq, dh duke u ringjallur se bashku me te, ne jeten e re. 
Cdo kush do te shohe PAGEZIMIN e tij ( UJIN per te cilin Jezusi i deshmoi Nikodemit) nese eshte apo jo i vertete, vetem  me Jeten e tij  PASI eshte pagezuar. Jezusi na meson se gjithshka per besimtarin behet e dukshme  vetem perems veprave dhe frutave te tij .  
Ne te gjitha ceremonite fetare te pagezimit qe kam pare, nuk jam ndalur thjesht vetem ne ate cfare prifti apo pastori thote, por jam ndalur ne faktin  qe e con te krishterin per te kryer kete pagezim, si nje bashkim te perjetshem me Perendine. Me kete dua te them se, Pagezimin nuk e percaktojne si te vertete rregullat e ceremonise apo vjetersia e kishes dhe relogjionit qe pagezon, ate e deshmon si te vertete  vetem jeta e paspagezimit qe ben i krishteri me Krishtin. 
 -Si mund te njohim nese jemi vertet te lindur ne Krishtin Jezus, dhe jemi nje krijese e re ne Perendine?
 Mendoj se kjo eshte nje peytje fondamentale per te gjithe te krishteret.  Eshte shume e lehte te thuash , une jam i krishtere, jam bir i Perendise, jam i shpetuar, jam nje krijese e re ne Krisht, jam frymor  e tjera, por si mund te njohim dhe te bindemi se vertet te gjitha keto jane te verteta  tek ne?
 Apsotulli Gjon ne letren e tij,  na ndihmon plotesisht qe ne te njohim kete te vertete ne vete qenien tone te krishtere.
  1Gjon:2:29.
 " Nese e dini se Ai ( Jezusi) eshte i drejte, dijeni pra se kushdo qe ben DREJTESINE, ka LINDUR prej tij."
   1Gjon:4:7.
 " Te dashur, le ta duam njeritjetrin sepse dashuria eshte nga Perendia, dhe kushdo qe DO , ka LINDUR nga Perendia."
 1Gjon:5:1.
 " Kushdo qe BESON se Jezusi eshte Krishti, ka LINDUR  nga Perendia."
 1Gjon:5:4.
 " Sepse cdo gje qe ka LINDUR prej Perendise, e mund boten, dhe kjo eshte fitorja qe mundi boten: BESA jone (ne Krishtin).
 1Gjon:5:18.
 " E dime sepse kushdo qe ka lindur nga Perendia nuk mekaton. Sepse ai qe ka lindur nga Perendia e ruan vetene tij ( permes beses ne Krishti), dhe i ligu nuk e prek."
 1Gjon:3:10.
 " Ne kete shquhen bijte e Perendise, dhe bijte e djallit:kushdo qe nuk ben DREJTESINE, nuk eshte nga Perendia , si dhe ai qe nuk do vellane e tij( nuk eshte nga Perendia)."
 Keto vargje te apsotullit Gjon, flasin fare qarte dhe shkoqur, si dhe na japim mundesine qe te njohim konkretisht nese jemi te rilindur ne Kirsht, nese jemi bij te Perendise, nese kemi hyre kot apo plot ne ujin e pagezimit. 
 Fryma dhe krijesa e re ne Krisht.

----------


## Matrix

Deshmues,

Te falenderoj per pjesemarrjen tende ne kete teme.


Sic shihet nga tema, ky liber eshte vetem per ata qe kane ndjere prekjen e Krishtit ne shpirt dhe kane ndjere qe brenda ketij shpirti ka lindur dicka e re. Kjo "dicka" eshte Fryma e ketij njeriu qe eshte zgjuar nga vdekja. Cilesi e perbashket e ketyre njerezve eshte dashuria e pamase per Personin e Krishtit.

Ketu do ndalem pak tek shembulli i vizites se Marias tek Elizabeta. Kur degjoi pershendetjen e saj, Gjoni kerceu ne barkun e nenes nga gezimi. Kjo sepse ai ishte i mbushur qe para lindjes me kete Fryme.

Por cfare ndodh gjate jetes pas Prekjes se Krishtit?

I krishteri kalon shume peripeci, haset me shume njerez qe e nxitin te perdore mendjen per te kuptuar Krishtin, dhe keshtu mendja e ketij te krishteri fillon aktivizohet me shume se Fryma.

Ky aktivizim sjell Legalizmin ne jeten e krishtere dhe erresimin e Krishtit. Po keshtu ky aktivizim fillon te krijoje nje iluzion te gabuar per Zotin, duke u lutur shpeshhere per "bekime" dhe duke harruar se vetem Nje eshte Bekimi, dhe ky eshte Krishti! Kjo gje e tkurr Krishtin ne jeten e Krishtere duke e bere Ate nje zot te vogel, qe nuk eshte ne kontroll te cdo gjeje, por vetem te "gjerave te mira"

Shih pra se c'ndodh. Ne fillim ai nuk perdor Mendjen per te pranuar Krishtin, me pas i duhet ta perdore per te jetuar me Krishtin. Kjo vjen si rezultat i drejtimit te gabuar qe mund te marre nga NJEREZ TE PATHYER, te cilet dhe vete mundohen ta kuptojne Krishtin me Mendje.

Pikerisht prandaj W.Nee i jep kaq shume rendesi ceshtjes se thyerjes. Duke theksuar fort se nqs dikush eshte i pathyer, ai dhe sikur te beje shume besimtare ne Krishtin, cdo gje do shkaterrohet. Sepse vetem Fryma jep jete.

Do doja te dija mendimin tend Deshmues rreth kesaj ceshtjeje, pra THYERJES dhe a eshte e mundur qe dikush t'i sherbeje Perendise me dhurata natyrale. (te cilat i kane dhe jobesimtaret, psh Mendja, Emocionet, Deklaratat e bukura etj...)?

----------


## Matrix

(vazhdimi)

Kur Fryma e Zotit vepron, Ajo vepron nepermjet frymes njerezore. Kjo eshte e ngjashme me elektricitetin qe vepron nepermjet therrmijave elektrike. Ai nuk udheton ne ajer, por ne tela elektrike. Sot nuk kemi vetem energji elektrike por dhe tela elektrike.  Ne fizike njihet ajo qe quhet ngarkesa elektrike. Te jesh i ngarkuar do te thote te mbash nje ngarkese. Nqs ne duam te kemi elektricitet, duhet te kemi gjithashtu ngarkesa elektrike nepermjet telave elektrike. I njejti parim eshte i vertete per Frymen e Zotit. Ai ka nevoje per frymen njerezore si nje ndermjetes qe te shperndaje Frymen e Tij. Nepermjet frymes njerezore, Fryma e Shenjte shfaqet dhe mbartet tek njerezit. 

Pasi nje njeri shpetohet, Fryma e Shenjte banon ne frymen e tij. Nese nje njeri mund te perdoret ose jo nga Zoti, varet me shume nga njeriu i jashtem se sa nga fryma e tij. Problemi me disa njerez eshte se njeriu i tyre i jashtem nuk eshte thyer kurre. Nuk ka pasur nje rruge te vaditur me gjak, nuk ka pasur plage, nuk ka pasur goditje. Rezulati eshte se Fryma e Zotit eshte kycur brenda frymes se tyre dhe nuk mund te clirohet. Disa here njeriu i jashtem leviz, por njeriu i brendshem nuk pergjigjet. Njeriu i jashtem clirohet, por njeriu i brendshem eshte ende i lidhur. 

(vazhdon)

----------


## Matrix

(vazhdimi)

*DISA KONSIDERATA PRAKTIKE*

Le te konsiderojme disa ceshtje praktike. Se pari, ne ceshtjen e lutjes, ne shpeshhere lutemi sinqerisht, drejtesisht dhe me llogjike. Por brenda jemi shume te ftohte. Duam te inkurajojme te tjeret, por nuk inkurajojme dot vetveten. Njeriu i jashtem punon, por i brendshmi nuk bashkohet me te. Njeriu i jashtem dhe i brendshem nuk perputhen, ata nuk jane te bashkuar. Njeriu i jashtem eshte i ekzaltuar, por i brendshmi eshte i ftohte akull.
Ne u themi te tjereve se sa e madhe eshte dashuria e Zotit, por ne nuk kemi as ndjenjen me te vogel brenda nesh. Ne mund t'u flasim te tjereve per dhimbjen e Kryqit, por kur kthehemi ne dhomen tone, nuk e kemi problem te qeshim. Eshte nje situate e pashprese kur njeriu i brendshem dhe i jashtem nuk jane ne koherence.  Njeriu i jashtem mund te jete duke punuar, por njeriu i brendshem nuk leviz fare. Ky eshte ambjenti fillestar: Mendja dhe emocionet punojne, por fryma jo. Njeriu i jashtem punon, por njeriu i brendshem nuk pergjigjet. Eshte njesoj sikur njeriu i brendshem te ishte spektator i veprimeve te njeriut te jashtem. Njeriu i jashtem ngelet i jashtem dhe njeriu i brendshem ngelet i brendshem. Te dy keta nuk jane ne harmoni. 

Ne raste te tjera, njeriu i brendshem mund te jete shume i deshperuar, ai do qe te bertase, por ai nuk eshte ne gjendje qe te thote asgje. Cdo gje qe thote vetem sa humbet rreth e qark. Sa me i deshperuar te behet njeriu i brendshem, aq me i ftohte behet njeriu i jashtem. Personi ndoshta deshiron te flase, por asgje nuk i vjen per te thene. Ai sheh nje mekatar dhe deshiron te qaje, por asnje lot nuk i vjen. Ai ka dicka te sinqerte per te thene me te madhe, por njeriu i jashtem nuk eshte ne gjendje ta beje. Kjo eshte nje dhimbje e madhe. Kjo shtypje eshte si rezultat i njeriut te jashtem te pathyer. Si rezultat, njeriu i brendshem nuk eshte i cliruar.  Kur guacka e jashtme ngelet, njeriu i jashtem nuk merr urdhra nga njeriu i brendshem. Kur njeriu i brendshem qan, njeriu i jashtem nuk qan. Kur njeriu i brendshem vajton, i jashtmi nuk vajton. Njeriu i brendshem ka shume per te thene, por i jashtmi nuk i drejton mendimet ne menyre qe te perputhet me ato qe i brendshmi deshiron te thote. Njeriu i brendshem mund te kete shume ndjenja por ato nuk mund te shprehen. Fryma nuk mund ta thyeje guacken e jashtme.

Pershkrimet e mesiperme pershtaten me kushtet e atyre qe njeriu i jashtem nuk u eshte thyer. Ose fryma e tyre nuk leviz dhe njeriu i jashtem  vepron i vetmuar, ose fryma e tyre leviz por njeriu i jashtem i bllokon levizjet e saj. Keshtu pra, thyerja e njeriut te jashtem eshte mesimi i pare qe ndesh cdokend qe do te hyje ne sherbim ndaj Zotit. Trajnimi themelor i cdo sherbetori te Zotit eshte te lejoje njeriun e vet te brendshem  te dale jashte njeriut te jashtem. Cdo sherbetor i vertete i Zotit nuk i lejon mendimet e tij te jashtme dhe emocionet te veprojne ne menyre te pavarur. Kur njeriu i tij i brendshem ka nevoje te clirohet, njeriu i jashtem hap nje kanal; fryma mund te dale jashte njeriut te jashtem qe te arrije te tjeret. Nqs ne nuk e kemi mesuar kete leksion, efektiviteti yne ne pune eshte shume i kufizuar. Dhente Zoti te na sjelle ne ne vendin ku njeriu yne i jashtem te thyhet. Dhente Zoti te na tregoje rrugen e thyerjes para Tij.

Kur ne te thyhemi, gjithe veprimet dhe aktet tona do te ndalin. Ne nuk do te jemi me te ekzaltuar se jashtmi dhe indiferente se brendshmi. Kur ne kemi ndjenjat e duhura dhe fjalet e duhura se brendshmi, ne do te veprojme drejt se jashtmi. Nuk do ta provojme bezdine qe kur njeriu i brendshem te perpiqet te qaje, njeriu i jashtem te mos jete ne gjendje te derdhe asnje lot.  Ne nuk do te shqetesohemi per faktin se kemi gjera per te thene se brendshmi, por thjesht vertitemi neper cikle dhe nuk jemi ne gjendje t'i themi ato se jashtmi. Varferia e mendimeve nuk do te ndodhe dhe ne nuk do kemi nevoje te perdorim njezet fjale per te thene ate cka mund te thuhet me dy fjale. Mendja jone do ta ndihmoje frymen ne vend qe ta shtype. Emocionet tona mund te jene nje guacke e forte gjithashtu. Shume njerez duan te gezohen por nuk mund te gezohen. Ata duan te qajne por nuk mund te qajne. Njeriu i jashtem nuk pergjigjet. Por nese Zoti shkakton nje goditje te rende ndaj njeriut te jashtem nepermjet disiplines ose ndricimit te Frymes se Shenjte, ata do jene ne gjendje te gezohen kur kane nevoje te gezohen dhe te vajtojne kur kane nevoje te vajtojne. Fryma e tyre do te dale e lire dhe me shumice.

Thyerja e njeriut te jashtem drejton ne clirimin e lire te frymes. Clirimi i lire i frymes nuk eshte i nevojshem vetem ne punen tone; eshte i nevojshem dhe per ecjen tone personale gjithashtu. Nqs fryma clirohet, ne mund te qendrojme vazhdimisht ne pranine e Zotit. Nqs fryma eshte cliruar, ne ne menyre spontane prekim frymen e frymezimit qe shtrihet pertej Bibles. Ne ne menyre spontane marrim zbulesa permes ushtrimit te frymes sone. Nqs fryma eshte cliruar ne ne menyre spontane do te kemi fuqi ne deshmine tone, kur ne marrim fjalen e Zotit ne frymen tone. Ne gjithashtu do ta provojme kete ne predikimin e fjales se Zotit, qe eshte dhenia e fjales se Zotit te tjereve si nje shperndares i fjales. Per me teper, nqs fryma do jete e cliruar, ne do te prekim frymerat e te tjereve me frymen tone. Kur nje person vjen dhe flet me ne, ne do jemi ne gjendje "ta masim ate" me frymen tone. Ne do te dime cfare lloj personi eshte, cfare sjellje ka, cfare jete kristiane jeton dhe cfare nevoja ka ai. Fryma jone do jete ne gjendje te preke frymen e tij. Nqs fryma jone do jete e lire dhe e cliruar, do te jete e lehte per te tjeret ta prekin ate, fryma jone do te jete shume e prekshme. Me disa njerez ne jemi ne gjendje te prekim vetem mendimet e tyre, emocionet ose vullnetin; ne nuk mund te prekim frymen e tyre. Ata jane te krishtere dhe ne jemi te krishtere, por pasi ulemi dhe flasim per dy ose tre ore, ne serisht nuk mund t'i prekim ata. Guacka e tyre e jashtme eshte shume e rende dhe askush nuk mund te preke gjendjen e tyre te brendshme. Kur njeriu i jashtem eshte thyer, fryma e do te jete e hapur dhe e lire qe te rrjedhe tek te tjeret dhe kur fryma eshte e hapur dhe e lire, te tjeret mund ta prekin ate me lehtesi.

(vazhdon)

----------


## Matrix

(vazhdimi)

*LARGIMI DHE KTHIMI*

Nqs njeriu i jashtem eshte thyer, fryma do qendroje ne Zotin sponisht gjithe kohen. Nje vella lexoi librin e vella Lawrence:  " Praktikimi i prezences se Zotit" ne vitin e dyte pasi ai ishte shpetuar. Ai luftoi shume sepse nuk ishte ne gjendje te shijonte pranine e Zotit vazhdimisht si vella Lawrence. Ai beri nje pakt me nje vella tjeter qe te lutej njehere ne cdo ore. Ai donte te ndiqte mesimin biblik te lutjes papushim. Sa here qe ora e tij kalonte me nje, ai gjunjezohej dhe lutej. Por pa sukses, ata ndiheshin sikur nuk mundeshin dot ta mbanin pranine e Zotit, dhe ata luftonin te ktheheshin tek Zoti gjate gjithe kohes. U dukej sikur ata largoheshin nga Zoti sa here qe ata shkonin ne punen e tyre ose ziheshin me studimet e veta, keshtu qe do u duhej te ktheheshin prapa me nxitim tek Zoti. Nqs ata nuk ktheheshin, u dukej sikur ata do largoheshin pergjithnje. Ata luteshin gjithe kohen. Te dielave luteshin gjithe diten, te shtunave gjysmen e dites. Ata e bene kete per 2-3 vjet. Por edhe pas kesaj ata e ndjenin prezencen e Zotit kur ata ktheheshin tek Ai dhe e humbnin menjehere porsa ktheheshin pas. Problemi i mbajtjes se prezences se Zotit ne kujtesen njerezore eshte nje sforcim shume i madh per shume te krishtere, jo vetem per keta vellezer. Per keta, "prezenca" e Zotit mund te mbahet kur kujtesa eshte e fresket, kur kjo kujtese deshton, "prezenca" largohet. Perpjekje te tilla per ta mbajtur prezencen hyjnore ne kujtesen njerezore jane budalleqe. *Prezenca e Zotit eshte ne fryme, jo ne kujtese. *  

Ne menyre qe te mund te kemi te bejme me prezencen e Zotit, duhet te kemi te bejme fillimisht me ceshtjen e thyerjes se njeriut te jashtem . Natyra e emocioneve tona eshte e ndryshme nga natyra e Zotit. E njejta gje mund te thuhet dhe per mendjen tone.  Gjoni 4 na thote se natyra e Zotit eshte fryme. Vetem fryma jone ka natyre te njejte me te Zotit dhe vetem fryma jone mund te jete ne harmoni me Zotin gjithmone. Nqs ne mundohemi te  mbajme prezencen e Zotit ne mendjen tone, kjo presence humb sapo ne nuk e kemi plotesisht menjden nen kontroll. Nqs ne mundohemi ta mbajme prezencen e Zotit ne emocionet tona, e njejta gje do ndodhe; kjo presence humbet sapo te mos i kemi emocionet plotesisht nen kontroll. Disa here ne jemi te gezuar dhe mendojme se kemi prezencen e Zotit. Por ky gezim nuk qendron. Kur ai largohet dhe ndjenja e presences se Tij largohet gjithashtu. Ne mund te mendojme qe e kemi prezencen e eZotit kur vajtojme, por ne nuk mund te vajtojme gjithe kohen. Heret a vone, lotet do ndalin, dhe kur ato te ndalin, prezenca e Zotit do duket sikur nderpritet gjithashtu. Funksioni i mendjes dhe funksioni i emocioneve eshte Aktiviteti. Dhe asnje aktivitet nuk vazhdon pergjithnje. Nqs ne do mundohemi ta mbajme prezencen e Zotit me aktivitete, kjo presence do largohet, sapo aktiviteti ndalon. Dy substanca do te bashkohen vetem kur jane te se njejtes natyre, se uji me ujin apo ajri me ajrin. Gjerat me te njejten natyre mund ta gezojne pranine e njera  tjetres. Njeriu i brendshem ka natyre te njejte me Zotin, keshtu qe ai mund ta shijoje prezencen e Zotit permes Frymes se Tij. Njeriu i jashtem eshte vazhdimisht ne realitetin e aktiviteteve, prandaj ai eshte nje shtypje per njeriun e brendshem. Njeriu i jashtem nuk eshte ndihmese, por ngarkese. Njeriu i brendshem do te jete i lire nga shqetesimet vetem kur njeriu i jashtem te thyhet. 

Zoti ka instaluar nje fryme brenda nesh qe ti pergjigjet Atij. Njeriu i jashtem, sidoqofte, pergjigjet vetem ndaj sinjaleve te jashtme. Nje njeri e humb prezencen e Zotit dhe shijimin e saj sepse njeriu i tij i jashtem perjgijet ndaj aktiviteteve te jashtme. Ne nuk mund ti eleminojme gjithe sinjalet e jashtme, por njeriu i jashtem mund te thyhet.  Ne nuk mund ta ndalojme gjithe aktivitetin e jashtem. Miliona dhe miliarda gjera ne kete bote ndodhin jashte nesh. Nqs njeriu i jashtem nuk thyhet, ne do te reagojme sa here qe dicka ndodh jashte nesh. Ne nuk mund ta shijojme prezencen e Zotit qetesisht dhe vazhdimisht sepse njeriu i jashtem vazhdimisht reagon. Prezenca e Zotit eshte e bazuar ne thyerjen e njeriut te jashtem. 

(vazhdon)

----------


## marcus1

I dashur vella,

E vetmja gje qe mund te thoja pasi lexova kete shkrim eshte nje AMEN i madh per te gjithe shkrimin pa perjashtim. Jane fjale qe dalin vetem nga dikush qe e ka perjetuar Krishtin thelle, shume thelle, nga dikush qe me te vertete njeriu i jashtem eshte thyer. 

Ndersa lexoja shkrimin, shihja vazhdimisht veten time, veten time duke u perpjekur vazhdimisht te qendroj ne prezencen e Tij, por duke deshtuar vazhdimisht, pikerisht pershkak te njeriut te jashtem qe ka mbetur i pathyer. 

O Zot, u befte qe te gjithe ne qe lexojme kete liber, te prekemi thelle ne fryme dhe te te kerkojme Ty qe te na thyesh me te vertete. O Zot, mos ngelnin keto gjera qe lexojme vetem ne mendjen tone. O Zot, be qe ne me te vertete te thyhemi, ne menyre qe te mbushemi me aromen Tende dhe jo vetem ne, por te mbushim edhe te tjeret rreth nesh, me kete arome qe do dale vetem pasi te jete thyer ena prej balte. O Perendi, te lutem beje realitet kete gje ne jeten time.

Faleminderit vella per kohen qe po kushton per perkthimin e ketij libri. Mendoj se ky liber duhet lexuar nga e gjithe kisha ne te cilen ben pjese ti.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Uroj te jeni mire dhe t'ja keni kaluar mire me pushime.

Po lexoja pak me lart dhe me pelqeu shtjellimi dhe analiza qe ke bere rreth fjales dogme apo doktrine liveint... pak a shume kam te njejtin mendim me ty megjithese matrix e ka kapur kete teme ne nje dimension tjeter.

Besoj se eshte nje teme mjaft e njohur dhe per veten time e kam hasur kudo dhe besoj se edhe dikujt tjeter prej jush mund ti kete ndodhur kjo gje. Sa here qe flas per besimin tim dhe per kishen ku shkoj te gjithe me pyesin se cila eshte dogma apo doktrina qe ka kisha juaj? Me pak fjale, cili eshte mesimi qe meson kisha juaj. Dhe besoj se cdo kishe ka doktrinene e saj duke e mbeshtetur ose jo ne Bibel, ashtu sic e sqaroi liveint pak me lart.

Zoti me ju!

(p.s liveint dasma jone eshte ne 9 Tetor. Te fala. )

----------


## Matrix

Te falenderoj vella per inkurajimin.
Me behet shume qejfi qe ky liber po lexohet.
Ne gjuhen shqipe ka shume pak libra frymore te perkthyer dhe brezit tone i del detyra e veshtire dhe e bukur qe t'i beje shkrimtare te tille si:
Jeanne Guyon, Fenelon, Lawrence, Watchman Nee, Gene Edwards, etj...
te flasin shqip.

Kjo eshte faza e pare. Megjithate une besoj se libra te tille shume shpejt do fillojne te shkruhen dhe nga autore shqiptare. Zoti punon, punon dhe ketu ne Shqiperi!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Po vazhdoj me postimin:

(vazhdimi)

Nqs Zoti na jep meshiren e Tij dhe thyen njeriun tone te jashtem, ne do shfaqim sjelljen qe vijon:  Kurioziteti yne i vjeter do te vdese, ne nuk do jemi me kurioze. Me pare ne ishim shume te forte ne emocionet tona; ne stimuloheshim shume lehte ne ndjenjen emocionale te dashurise, ose ne ndjenjen e eger te inatit sa here qe ndodhte dicka. Ne reagonim menjehere sa here qe dicka ndodhte rreth nesh, dhe kapeshim ne keto gjera. Si rezultat e humbisnim prezencen e Zotit. Por nqs Zoti eshte i meshirshem me ne, Ai do e thyeje njeriun tone te jashtem, dhe njeriu yne i brendshem nuk do te preket kur shume gjera ndodhin tek ne. Ne do te qendrojme te qete dhe prezenca e Zotit do qendroje me ne.
Ne duhet te shohim qe gezimi i prezences se Zotit eshte i bazuar ne thyerjen e njeriut te jashtem. Nje njeri mund te gezoje prezencen e panderprere te Zotit vetem kur njeriu i tij i jashtem eshte thyer. Vella Lawrence punonte ne nje kuzhine. Shume njerez vinin dhe kerkonin sherbim prej tij. Kishte zhurme kudo perreth tij; pjatat perplaseshin para e mbrapa. Por Vella Lawrence nuk ndikohej nga gjithe keto gjera. Ai kishte prezencen e Zotit kur lutej, dhe ai kishte po ashtu prezencen e Zotit kur ishte i zene me pune. Si mund te mbante ai prezencen e Zotit ne mes te punes se tij kaotike? Sekreti eshte se asnje zhurme e jashtme nuk mund ta ndikonte qenien e tij te brendshme. Disa njerez e humbin prezencen e Zotit sepse ata ndikohen se brendshmi sapo degjojne ndonje zhurme rreth tyre.   
Disa qe nuk e njohin Zotin perpiqen te mbajne prezencen e Tij. Cfare bejne ata? Ata kerkojne nje ambjent ku nuk ka perplasje pjatash. Ata mendojne se sa me larg te jene prej njerezve dhe aktiviteteve, aq me afer do jene me prezencen e Zotit. Ata gabohen.  Ata mendojne se problemi eshte me pjatat, me shqetesimet nga njerezit. Jo, problemi eshte me ta.* Zoti nuk na cliron ne nga pjatat; Ai na cliron ne nga te qenit i influencuar prej tyre.*  Cdo gje rreth nesh mund te jete ne kaos, por se brenshmi ne mund te ngelemi te paprekur. Cdo gje rreth nesh mund te jete e zhurmshme, por se brenshmi ne mund te jemi perfekte.  Kur Zoti te thyeje njeriun e jashtem, njeriu yne i brendshem nuk do u pergjigjet gjerave te tilla; ne do kemi nje vesh te shurdhet ndaj ketyre zhurmave.  Faleminderit Zotit qe ne mund te kemi veshe shume te ndjeshem. Sidoqofte veprimi i hirit dhe operimi i punes se Tij do ta thyeje njeriun tone te jashtem, dhe asgje qe vjen prej njeriut te jashtem nuk do te na ndikoje ne me. Kur zhurma e pjatave shperthen, ne mund ta fshehim vetveten ne prezencen e Zotit po aq sa mund ta fshihnim kur te ishim duke u lutur ne vetmi.
Kur njeriu i jashtem te thyhet, nuk do jemi te detyruar te kthehemi tek Zoti sepse do jemi me Te gjithe kohen. Nuk do jete me e nevojshme te kthehemi. Nje njeri i pathyer ka nevoje te kthehet tek Zoti sa here qe shkon ne punen e tij, sepse ai njeri largohet. Ky largim pra eshte shkaku qe ai te kthehet serisht. Nje njeri i thyer nuk largohet asnjehere, ndaj nuk ka nevoje qe te kthehet. Shume njerez largohen gjithe kohen, madje dhe atehere kur jane duke punuar per Zotin. Kjo sepse njeriu i tyre i jashtem nuk eshte thyer asnjehere. Eshte me mire qe ata te mos bejne asgje gjithe kohen. Sapo ata bejne dicka, ata largohen. Por ata qe e njohin Zotin ne nje menyre reale, nuk largohen anjehere. Prandaj ata nuk kane nevoje te kthehen. Nqs ata e shpenzojne gjithe diten duke iu lutur Zotit, ata e shijojne prezencen e Tij. Nqs ata e shpenzojne gjithe diten duke lare dyshemene, ata serisht e shijojne prezencen e Tij. Sapo njeriu i jashtem te thyhet, ne do jetojme para Zotit. Ne nuk do kemi nevoje te kthehemi. Nuk do kemi as ndjenjen, as nevojen per tu kthyer. 


(vazhdon)

----------


## Matrix

(vazhdimi)


Ne zakonisht e ndjejme prezencen e Zotit vetem kur vijme tek Ai.  Cfaredo qe te bejme., madje dhe kur ushtrojme kujdesin me te madh, ne ndjejme qe jemi larguar nga Zoti per pak. Kam frike se kjo eshte shumica e experiences sone. Megjithate, ne me ndergjegje perpiqemi te  drejtojme vetet tone brenda, ne largohemi sapo merremi me nje aktivitet. Shume vellezer dhe motra ndjejne qe te flakin gjerat qe kane ne duar para se ata te mund te luten. Ka diference midis te qenit ne Zotin dhe te berit nje lloj pune. Psh ne mund te te ndihmojme nje person, duke i predikuar ungjillin atij, ose duke i dhene sqarime. Keshtu pergjate rruges ne mund te ndihemi se duhet te lutemi dhe kthehemi tek Zoti. Ne ndiejme qe ne nje fare menyre ne jemi larguar prej Zotit, duke folur me te tjeret dhe duhet te kthehemi tek Ai duke u lutur perseri. Duket pra sikur jemi larguar dhe duhet te kthehemi serisht.  Sikur ne e kemi humbur prezencen e Tij dhe tani do na duhet ta riftojme. Ne mund te jemi duke bere punet e perditeshme si pastrim dyshemeje, apo pune ne profesionin tone. Pasi kemi mbaruar me keto pune, ne ndjehemi sikur duhet te kthehemi prapa para se te lutemi. Ne ndjehemi qe ka diference shume te madhe permes asaj cka jemi dhe asaj cka duam te jemi. Cdo ndjenje qe ne duhet te kthehemi eshte nje shenje qe kemi levizur. Thyerja e njeriut te jashtem do na sjelle ne piken ku ne nuk do kemi perse te kthehemi me. Ne ndjejme aq shume nga prezenca e Zotit kur jemi duke folur me te tjeret, sa cmund te ndjejme kur jemi gjunjezuar duke u lutur bashke me ta. Ne do ndjejme aq shume nga prezenca e Zotit duke pastruar dyshemene dhe duke bere pune zanati, sa cndjejme kur jemi duke u lutur. Keto gjera nuk do na e largojne prezencen e Zotit me. Si rezultat, ne nuk do kemi me nevoje te kthemi prapa.

Me lejoni te jap nje shembull me ekstrem. Ndjenja me e ashper qe njeriu mund te kete eshte inati. Bibla nuk thote qe ne nuk duhet te inatosemi; disa forma inati nuk jane te lidhura me mekatin. Bibla thote qe mund "te inatosemi, dhe te mos mekatojme" (Efesianeve. 4:26). Kjo tregon qe nje person mund te inatoset pa mekatuar. Po keshtu, inati eshte nje ndjenje shume e ashper. Ne fakt eshte shume afer mekatit. Fjala e Zotit nuk thote kurre qe ne mund te duam dhe nga ana tjeter te mos mekatojme, sepse dashuria eshte larg prej mekatit. Po keshtu fjala e Zotit nuk thote qe ne mund te jemi te duruar dhe te mos mekatojme, sepse durimi eshte po ashtu larg prej mekatit. Por fjala e Zotit thote: "Inatosuni, por mos mekatoni" Kjo tregon qe inati eshte shume afer mekatit. Ndonjehere nje vella ben nje gabim te madh, dhe ne duhet ta qortojme. Por kjo eshte shume e veshtire per tu bere. Eshte e lehte te ushtrosh miresi, por shume e veshtire te ushtrosh inat. Nqs nuk tregohemi te kujdesshem, mund te biem ne nje gjendje te ndryshme. Nuk eshte e lehte te jesh i inatisur sipas vullnetit te Zotit. Nqs ne kemi hasur thyerjen e njeriut te jashtem, ne mund te shijojme prezencen e vazhdueshme te Zotit pa nderprerje nga njeriu i jashtem, kur ne te jemi duke qortuar nje vella rende, njesoj sikur te jemi duke u lutur ne prezencen e Zotit. Duke e pare nga nje pikepamje tjeter, ne nuk do kemi ndjenjen qe jemi kthyer tek Zoti kur lutemi pasi kemi qortuar rende nje vella. Cdo ndjenje e kthimit prapa tek Zoti eshte prove qe ne e kemi braktisur Zotin.  Une e pranoj se qortimi i vellait eshte i veshtire per tu bere, por nqs njeriu i jashtem eshte thyer, ne do mund ta qortojme nje vella, pa pasur nevoje te kthehemi tek Zoti, sepse prezenca e Zotit do jete me ne gjithe kohen. 


(vazhdon)

----------


## Matrix

*NDARJA E NJERIUT TE JASHTEM NGA NJERIU I BRENDSHEM*

Kur njeriu i jashtem eshte thyer, cdo veprimtari e jashtme varroset ne realitetin e jashtem nderkohe qe njeriu i brendshem vazhdon te shijoje prezencen e Zotit. Problemi me shume njerez eshte se njeriu i tyre jashtem dhe ai i brendshem jane te lidhur se bashku. Cfaredo qe ndikon njeriun e jashtem ndikon dhe ate te brendshem. Ose me mire, gjerat e jashtme mund te prekin vetem njeriun e jashtem; por njeriu i jashtem nga ana tjeter ndikon njeriun e brendshem.  Me ata qe nuk jane akoma te thyer, njeriu i tyre i jashtem, mund te ndikoje njeriun e tyre te brendshem. Nqs Zoti eshte i meshirshem me ne dhe thyen njeriun e jashtem, ai do ndahet nga njeriu i brendshem, dhe gjerat e jashtme do prekin vetem njeriun e jashtem; ato nuk do prekin njeriun e brendshem. Kur njeriu i jashtem te ndahet nga njeriu i brendshem, te gjitha ndikimet jane varrosur ne realitetin e jashtem; ato nuk mund te prekin realitetin e brendshem. Dikush mund te bisedoje me te tjeret me njeriun e tij te jashtem, nderkohe qe njeriu i tij i brendshem eshte akoma ne miqesi me Zotin. Njeriu i jashtem mund te jete i ndergjegjshem per perplasjet e pjatave, nderkohe qe njeriu i brendshem vazhdon te jetoje vazhdimisht para Zotit. Ai mund te punoje me njeriun e jashtem, te kete marredhenie me miliarda gjera ne boten e jashtme, por akoma ai mund ti varrose te gjitha aktivitetetet ne ate realitet. Njeriu i tij i brendshem nuk ndikohet dhe ai mund te vazhdoje te jetoje para Zotit. Ai nuk largohet kurre, prandaj nuk ka nevoje per tu kthyer.  Supozoni sikur nje vella po nderton nje rruge. Nqs njeriu i tij i jashtem eshte i ndare nga njeriu i tij i brendshem, gjerat e jashtme nuk do ta ndikojne qenien e tij te brendshme. Ai mund te punoje me njeriun e tij te jashtem nderkohe qe njeriu i tij i brendshem kthehet nga Zoti vazhdimisht. Disa prinder mund te qeshin dhe te luajne me femijet e tyre, sipas njeriut te tyre te jashtem, por kur rasti i therret qe ata te fillojne punen e tyre frymore, ata mund te aktivizojne njeriun e tyre te brendshem menjehere. Njeriu i tyre i brendshem kurre nuk e le Zotin. Ndarja e njeriut te brendshem nga njeriu i jashtem, eshte shume e lidhur me punen tone dhe jeten tone. Kjo eshte menyra e vetme qe ne mund te vazhdojme me punen tone pa pasur nevoje qe te kthehemi tek Zoti gjithe kohen.  

Disa njerez jetojne si nje person, nje entitet. Disa jetojne si dy persona. Me disa njerez, njeriu i jashtem dhe njeriu i brendshem jane nje person, nje entitet. Me disa, keta te dy jane te ndare. Cfare ndodh me ata qe jane nje person? Kur ata merren me punet e tyre, gjithe qenia e tyre perfshihet ne ate pune, dhe ata largohen prej Zotit. Kur ata luten, ata duhet te nderpresin ate cka po bejne dhe te kthejne gjithe qenien e tyre tek Zoti. Ata duhet te aktivizojne gjithe qenien e tyre ne pune dhe me pas duhet te kthejne gjithe qenien e tyre per tu lutur tek Zoti. Keta largohen gjithe kohen dhe kane nevoje te kthehen gjithe kohen. Njeriu i jashtem i tyre nuk eshte thyer akoma. Ata qe jane te thyer nga Zoti do ta kuptojne qe njeriu i jashtem i tyre nuk influencon me njeriun e tyre te brendshem. Ata mund te kujdesen per gjerat e jashtme me njeriun e tyre te jashtem, dhe ne te njejten kohe te vazhdojne te baojne ne Zotin dhe prezencen e Tij. Kur shfaqet nevoja qe ata te demonstrojne njeriun e tyre te brendshem para njerezve, ata mund ta bejne kete me lehtesi; ata nuk jane nderprere nga prezenca e Zotit. Ceshtja pra eshte nese ne jemi nje person apo dy. Me fjale te tjera, a eshte ndare njeriu i jashtem nga njeriu i brendshem? Kjo diference eshte shume e madhe. 

Nqs Zoti eshte i meshirshem me ne dhe ne kemi nje eksperience te tille ndarjeje, ne do punojme dhe levizim rreth e rrotull me njeriun e jashtem, por njeriu yne i brendshem do jete i palevizshem. Nje person leviz rreth e rrotull nderkohe qe tjetri eshte akoma para Zotit.  Njeriu i jashtem do te merret vetem me gjera te jashtme, dhe gjerat e jashtme do te ndalojne tek njeriu i jashtem; ato nuk do kalojne tek njeriu i brendshem. Ata qe e njohin Zotin e perfshijne njeriun e jashtem me pune te jashtme, nderkohe qe njeriu i brendshem mbetet ne Zotin. Dy njerezit nuk perzjehen. Ata jane si vella Lawrence, i cili ishte i zene me pune te jashtme, por kishte nje person brenda vetes qe jetonte para Zotit. Prezenca e Zotit asnjehere nuk largohej prej tij. Kjo mund te na kurseje shume kohe ne punen tone. Shume njerez nuk e kane kete ndarje te njeriut te tyre te jashtem nga njeriu i brendshem . Si rezultat, gjithe qenia e tyre largohet ne nje kohe, dhe me pas ata e risjellin gjithe qenien e tyre prapa me vone. Shume njerez hasin veshtiresi me punen e tyre sepse njeriu i tyre i brendshem qendron i ngjitur me njeriun e tyre te brendshem. Nqs njeriu i brendshem ndahet nga njeriu i jashtem dhe ngelet i paprekur nderkohe qe njeriu i jashtem perfshihet ne pune, shume gjera te jashtme do te kontrollohen ne menyre perfekte. Ky lloj ushtrimi do te na izoloje nga influenca e mishit permes gjerave te jashtme; ato nuk do te prekin me qenien tone te brendshme. 

Pra, nese fryma e njeriut mundet ose jo te jete e perdorshme nga Zoti varet ne dy llojet e puneve te Zotit. Njera pune eshte thyerja e njeriut te jashtem. Puna tjeter eshte ndarja e frymes nga shpirti ose ndarja e njeriut te jashtem nga njeriu i brendshem. Zoti duhet te plotesoje keto dy gjera perpara se te filloje te perdore frymen tone. Thyerja e njeriut te jashtem realizohet nepermjet displines se Frymes se Shenjte dhe ndarja e njeriut te jashtem nga njeriu i brendshem eshte nga zbulesa e Frymes se Shenjte.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Fundi i kapitullit II.

Do ju ftoja te gjitheve te jepnit komentet mbi kete liber dhe te diskutonim mbi ato qe jane perkthyer deri tani

----------

